# 62 impala on 22"



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

does anybody know if 22" wheels will fet on a 62 impala?
Im seling my 22" stager wheels I remove from my 2005 BMW and some one is interted in them and wants to install them on hes 62 the problem we have is that he is far away to fet th wheels on the car does any body know?
THANKS


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

did you win those at the spelling bee?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

13's will fit. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 3 2009, 08:57 PM~14087446
> *13's will fit.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 3 2009, 06:57 PM~14087446
> *13's will fit.  :biggrin:
> *


 I Agree :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Jun 3 2009, 07:37 PM~14087912
> *I Agree :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

I DONT THINK THERE DA RIGHT BOLT PATTEREN :0 :biggrin: 
SPELLING BEEEEEEEEEEEE :twak:  :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Tough call. The bolt pattern on the BMW is 5x120mm, making it 5x4.72 and the Impala is 5x4.75 which is 5x120.65, so you might already have a challenge just on bolt pattern, let alone offset.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

They wont....Even if they did...dont promote it!!


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jun 3 2009, 12:55 PM~14083768
> *did you win those at the spelling bee?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

DONT!...unless u tuckn em......13's will fit tho!!


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 3 2009, 10:51 AM~14081688
> *does anybody know if 22" wheels will fet on a 62 impala?
> Im seling my 22" stager wheels I remove from my 2005 BMW and some one is interted in them and wants to install them on hes 62 the problem we have is that he is far away to fet th wheels on the car  does any body know?
> THANKS
> *



I was wondering the same thing, so i tried it yesterday and they will bolt up. Now in regards to the offset, im not sure what wheels and offset ur are running. I was using a 20x10 GFG, and they fit. It had about 1/2" of space to the inner fender wheel and 1 1/2 - 2" of space to the outer fender well. I believe the offset was a +18.

Im trying to find a set of 22's with a larger offset to test fit the wheels.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jun 5 2009, 05:21 AM~14101930
> *I was wondering the same thing, so i tried it yesterday and they will bolt up. Now in regards to the offset, im not sure what wheels and offset ur are running.  I was using a 20x10 GFG, and they fit.  It had about 1/2"  of space to the inner fender wheel and 1 1/2 - 2" of space to the outer fender well.  I believe the offset was a +18.
> 
> Im trying to find a set of 22's with a larger offset to test fit the wheels.
> *


Is this on the front or the rear?


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Jun 3 2009, 07:37 PM~14087912
> *I Agree :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jun 5 2009, 12:37 PM~14104112
> *Is this on the front or the rear?
> *



the rear


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 3 2009, 06:57 PM~14087446
> *13's will fit.  :biggrin:
> *


But from what I herd only Daytons or Zeniths. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 5 2009, 02:01 PM~14104862
> *But from what I herd only Daytons or Zeniths. :biggrin:
> *


yep, C's are wider


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jun 5 2009, 05:21 AM~14101930
> *I was wondering the same thing, so i tried it yesterday and they will bolt up. Now in regards to the offset, im not sure what wheels and offset ur are running.  I was using a 20x10 GFG, and they fit.  It had about 1/2"  of space to the inner fender wheel and 1 1/2 - 2" of space to the outer fender well.  I believe the offset was a +18.
> 
> Im trying to find a set of 22's with a larger offset to test fit the wheels.
> *


Put some pics up.


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jun 5 2009, 05:21 AM~14101930
> *I was wondering the same thing, so i tried it yesterday and they will bolt up. Now in regards to the offset, im not sure what wheels and offset ur are running.  I was using a 20x10 GFG, and they fit.  It had about 1/2"  of space to the inner fender wheel and 1 1/2 - 2" of space to the outer fender well.  I believe the offset was a +18.
> 
> Im trying to find a set of 22's with a larger offset to test fit the wheels.
> *


ok I was able to find a good friend to let me fit the wheels and they bolt rigth on no problems on the back so far we will try the front tomorrow.


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

this is what it look like


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jun 3 2009, 12:55 PM~14083768
> *did you win those at the spelling bee?
> *


nop I pay them with my on money, by the way I may not know how to speel but i got talent thats all I need!


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 3 2009, 06:57 PM~14087446
> *13's will fit.  :biggrin:
> *


I know if it was my chice I would put 13's Just that I hade those laying arround from my old 745 BMW


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 5 2009, 09:11 PM~14109226
> *this is what it look like
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good either way :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 5 2009, 10:24 PM~14109305
> *Looks good either way :thumbsup:
> *


Yea they look better than what I thoug!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 5 2009, 09:26 PM~14109312
> *Yea they look better than what I thoug!
> *


I had 22x9 1/2 on my 62. Fit with no problems


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

the front wont fit cuz of the grease cap


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jun 5 2009, 10:30 PM~14109335
> *the front wont fit cuz of the grease cap
> *


wow you gat a good point, now Im not sure if he has disc brakes cus if he does it will work rigth!


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 5 2009, 10:29 PM~14109332
> *I had 22x9 1/2 on my 62. Fit with no problems
> 
> 
> ...


looks rely nice do you still have it?


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 5 2009, 10:11 PM~14109226
> *this is what it look like
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, dude, that looks fuckin' SWEET!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 5 2009, 09:38 PM~14109381
> *looks rely nice do you still have it?
> *


Thanks. Sold it a couple years ago. Gotta 61 on 22's now


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 5 2009, 09:11 PM~14109226
> *this is what it look like
> 
> 
> ...


sic as fuc!!! what tires???


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jun 6 2009, 10:20 PM~14115536
> *sic as fuc!!! what tires???
> *


They are pirellis


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

skeet skeet. i think thats a respectable and clean look. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

so did the front rims go on ?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 5 2009, 10:11 PM~14109226
> *this is what it look like
> 
> 
> ...


Both of them look good!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jun 3 2009, 01:55 PM~14083768
> *did you win those at the spelling bee?
> *


LMAO!!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 6 2009, 12:11 AM~14109226
> *this is what it look like
> 
> 
> ...


the ones in the back look better than the balloons in the front.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 3 2009, 06:57 PM~14087446
> *13's will fit.  :biggrin:
> *


x62


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

i want to do the same thing on my 63 were can i get some rims to fit


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jun 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14156052
> *so did the front rims go on ?
> *


not yet hppefuly this weekend


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

are rims on the front 14"


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

tea those are 14s


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Did you ever try the front rims?


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

:dunno:


----------

